# Recommendations?



## Mike Hill (Nov 7, 2022)

Its now official. Next week, taking my Dad to Rockport/Aransas area to do some redfishing and trout fishing. Booked flight, booked guide, but would like recommendations for a fisherman's hotel and places to eat and to get coffee. Charlotte Plummers is a fer certain. One of Dad's favorite places even though he has not been in 30 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 7, 2022)

Wow..........enjoy Mike!!!! Makes me miss my dad...............


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 7, 2022)

Make some memories, and take pictures! Totally enjoy this rare opportunity! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 7, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Its now official. Next week, taking my Dad to Rockport/Aransas area to do some redfishing and trout fishing. Booked flight, booked guide, but would like recommendations for a fisherman's hotel and places to eat and to get coffee. Charlotte Plummers is a fer certain. One of Dad's favorite places even though he has not been in 30 years.


Last few times I've been down there has been on duck hunts with Blast & Cast Men's Ministry. They rent the entire place we stay at, and it is quite nice and comfortable. *Pelican Bay Resort* Not a 5 star by any means but pretty cool especially if you get one of their cabanas. Food? Everybody hits *The Boiling Pot*. I've never been to it. I've been to *Moondog Seaside Eatery* more than a few times. Have fun and photos please


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 7, 2022)

Last time I spent a week in Port A we rented a home with a dock. Not the Hilton but nice enough. We had a great time.

It's been 10 years at least so the details are fuzzy but there was a breakfast place licated very close to a road and an odd-turn intersection serving the best South Texas style breakfast that I've ever had. Wish that I could remember the name & location to share with you. It was well-known and quite busy. Not sure if we were in Rockport ot PA at the time.


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 7, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Last few times I've been down there has been on duck hunts with Blast & Cast Men's Ministry. They rent the entire place we stay at, and it is quite nice and comfortable. *Pelican Bay Resort* Not a 5 star by any means but pretty cool especially if you get one of their cabanas. Food? Everybody hits *The Boiling Pot*. I've never been to it. I've been to *Moondog Seaside Eatery* more than a few times. Have fun and photos please


Ohhh, like minds. Pelican Bay Resort was the place I was thinking about. But did not see anything about cabanas

Update: ok I was looking at Pelican Bay Inn - that's why no cabanas.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 7, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> Last time I spent a week in Port A we rented a home with a dock. Not the Hilton but nice enough. We had a great time.
> 
> It's been 10 years at least so the details are fuzzy but there was a breakfast place licated very close to a road and an odd-turn intersection serving the best South Texas style breakfast that I've ever had. Wish that I could remember the name & location to share with you. It was well-known and quite busy. Not sure if we were in Rockport ot PA at the time.


Pox upon ya! Dad really likes his breakfast tacos and migas - well so does Lil Mikey! Did a quick search - possibly Rositas or Arnadas? both are in Rockport. Arnadas seems to be close to some weird intersection.


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 7, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Pox upon ya! Dad really likes his breakfast tacos - well so does Lil Mikey! Did a quick search - possibly Rositas or Arnadas? both are in Rockport. Arnadas seems to be close to some weird intersection.


If you figure it out write a review on the breakfast and post a picture of the sign so that I can find it again.

Have fun with Dad!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 7, 2022)

I've never been down in that area, but usually your guide is fairly local and is a good source of info where to stay and eat. Explain your budget or specific desires and he/she will usually be able to provide some ideas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 7, 2022)

Asked him about a place to stay and he balked at suggesting someplace. - but there is a ton of good places. Was hoping to find some outta the way fisherman's haven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

